# Codes For Yall, Hope these help!



## XE_KING (May 5, 2008)

origonally posted in clubfrontier by:thebrandon 


I was looking around online for stuff on our trucks and found these, not sure if they are any help to anyone at all but I thought I'd post. 

These are the codes for the 3.3 and 2.4 frontier and exterra

Nissan Frontier Extera Truck 3.3L OBDII Trouble Codes DTC Troubleshooting

FRONTIER & XTERRA 3.3L 
P0000 
No Self Diagnostic Failure Indicated 
P0100 
MAF Sensor 
P0105 
Absolute Pressure Sensor 
P0110 
IAT Sensor 
P0115 
ECT Sensor 
P0120 
TP Sensor 
P0125 
ECT Sensor 
P0130–P0134 
Front HO2S RH Bank 
P0135 
Front HO2S Heater RH Bank 
P0136–P0140 
Rear HO2S RH Bank 
P0141 
Rear HO2S Heater RH Bank 
P0150–P0154 
Front HO2S LH Bank 
P0155 
Front HO2S Heater LH Bank 
P0157–P0161 
Rear HO2S LH Bank 
P0171 
Fuel Injection System Lean RH Bank 
P0172 
Fuel Injection System Rich RH Bank 
P0174 
Fuel Injection System Lean LH Bank 
P0175 
Fuel Injection System Rich LH Bank 
P0180 
Tank Fuel Temperature Sensor 
P0217 
Engine Over Temp 
P0300 
Multiple Cylinder Misfire 
P0301–P0306 
Misfire Cylinders 1–6 
P0325 
Knock Sensor 
P0335 
CKP Sensor 
P0340 
CMP Sensor 
P0400 
EGR Function 
P0402 
EGRC-BPT Valve Function 
P0420 
TWC Function 
P0430 
TWC Function 
P0440 
EVAP System Small Leak 
P0443 
EVAP Canister Purge Control Valve & Solenoid Valve 
P0446 
EVAP Canister Vent Control 
P0450 
EVAP System Pressure Sensor 
P0500 
VSS 
P0505 
IAC-AAC Valve 
P0510 
CTP Switch 
P0600 
A/T Control & Communication Line 
P0705 
Park Neutral Position Switch/Circuit 
P0710 
ATF Temp Sensor/Circuit 
P0720 
Vehicle Speed Sensor/Circuit 
P0725 
Engine Speed Signal 
P0731 
A/T 1ST Gear Function 
P0732 
A/T 2ND Gear Function 
P0733 
A/T 3RD Gear Function 
P0734 
A/T 4TH Gear Function 
P0740 
TCC Solenoid/Circuit 
P0744 
A/T TCC Switch/Valve Function 
P0745 
Low Pressure Solenoid/Circuit 
P0750 
Shift Solenoid A/Circuit 
P0755 
Shift Solenoid B/Circuit 
P1105 
MAP/BARO Switch Solenoid Valve 
P1148 
Closed Loop B1 
P1168 
Closed Loop B2 
P1320 
Ignition Signal 
P1336 
CKP Sensor 
P1400 
EGR Valve & EVAP Canister Purge Control Solenoid Valve 
P1401 
EGR Temperature Sensor 
P1402 
EGR System 
P1440 
EVAP System Small Leak 
P1444 
Purge Volume Control Valve 
P1446 
EVAP Canister Vent Control Valve 
P1447 
EVAP System Purge Flow Monitoring 
P1448 
Vacuum Cut Valve 
P1490 
Vacuum Cut Valve Bypass Valve 
P1491 
Vacuum Cut Valve Bypass Valve 
P1605 
A/T Diagnosis Communication Line 
P1705 
Throttle Position Sensor/Circuit A/T 
P1706 
PNP Switch/Circuit 
P1760 
Over/Run Clutch Solenoid/Circuit 



Nissan Frontier Extera 2.4L OBDII Trouble Codes DTC Troubleshooting List Guide

FRONTIER & XTERRA 2.4L 
P0000 
No Self Diagnostic Failure Indicated 
P0100 
MAF Sensor 
P0105 
Absolute Pressure Sensor 
P0110 
IAT Sensor 
P0115 
ECT Sensor 
P0120 
TP Sensor 
P0125 
ECT Sensor 
P0130–P0134 
Front HO2S 
P0135 
Front HO2S Heater 
P0137–P0140 
Rear HO2S 
P0141 
Rear HO2S Heater 
P0171 
Fuel Injection System Lean 
P0172 
Fuel Injection System Rich 
P0180 
Tank Fuel Temperature Sensor 
P0300 
Multiple Cylinder Misfire 
P0301–P0304 
Misfire, Cylinders 1–4 
P0325 
Knock Sensor 
P0335 
CKP Sensor 
P0340 
CMP Sensor, Detectable & Non-Detectable Circuit 
P0400 
EGR Function 
P0402 
EGRC-BPT Valve 
P0420 
TWC Function 
P0440 
EVAP System Small Leak 
P0443 
EVAP Canister Purge Volume Control Solenoid Valve 
P0446 
EVAP Canister Vent Control Valve Circuit 
P0450 
EVAP Control System Pressure Sensor 
P0500 
VSS 
P0505 
IAC-AAC Valve 
P0510 
CTP 
P0605 
ECM/ECCS Module 
P1105 
MAP/BARO Switch Solenoid Valve 
P1148 
Closed Loop Control 
P1320 
Ignition Signal 
P1336 
CKP 
P1400 
EGR & Canister Control Solenoid Valve 
P1401 
EGR Temperature Sensor 
P1402 
EGR System 
P1440 
EVAP System Small Leak 
P1444 
Purge Volume Control Valve 
P1446 
Vacuum Cut Valve 
P1447 
EVAP Purge Flow Monitor 
P1448 
Vacuum Cut Valve 
P1490 
Vacuum Cut/Bypass Valve 
P1491 
Vacuum Cut Valve Bypass Valve 
P1706 
Park/Neutral Position Switch 
P1775 
TCC Solenoid Valve Circuit 
P1776 
TCC Clutch Solenoid Valve


----------



## cacan1 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a Nissan Frontier 2000 3.3L 2wd the problem is that I was given the 3 codes: 
P0325, P0731, P0732. I already replaced the knoc sensor but i don't know how o change the other 2 and what is the other 2 sensors?


----------



## Millin123 (Jun 6, 2011)

cacan1 said:


> I have a Nissan Frontier 2000 3.3L 2wd the problem is that I was given the 3 codes:
> P0325, P0731, P0732. I already replaced the knoc sensor but i don't know how o change the other 2 and what is the other 2 sensors?


Hey cacan,
Any luck with that problem ? Because I got the same issue on my 97 pathfinder q


----------

